# Public Works Projects



## Jake

Spoiler: Do you really care about this message I know you just want to look at community projects so check the next post



Ok I have been meaning to produce this for a while now, and as I have found a full list of community projects (either complete or almost complete), I thought it'd be cool if we made a list of them all for easy reference; the list can be found here (used google translate so if any local Japanese can translate the whole list with out googles ****ty job would be greatly appreciated)
Anyway. Ill write out the list below, with prices and pictures (which is why I am making this thread because I need everyones help to find pictures), and the number at the end in brackets indicates how many of each you can have in your town . Ok so enjoy, and if you find any images (or a better image of the one provided) feel free to share and I'll add/update the thread.
Any mistakes feel free to point them out and I'll happily fix them up. Anything with a question mark (?) after it is something I need clarification on for the name (prices may be wrong and as they might be the prices for a rich town so they might need fixing up)



*Special thank you to Zen for filling in the blanks!*
*Photo Album*http://s722.beta.photobucket.com/user/JN0254/library/Community Projects
*Password:* belltreeforums

*Notes:* 
- You can have a maximum of 30 community projects in your town
- Rich Town doesn't effect the price of community projects
- Demolish price is usually 10% of the building price (this has to be paid by you on the spot, so have the money on you already)
- A project can be cancelled mid-build BUT any donations put toward the building will be lost.
- It takes one day to build or cancel anything
- No public works can be built during an event day
- No public work will be celebrated during an event day, instead being relegated to being celebrated the following day

*Check List;*
Images needed for:
_Complete!_

*Name confirmation for:*
_English names needed_

Also if anything is linked incorrectly please let me know (as for any incorrect information, too)


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Public Works Projects



*Facilities (1 of each)*

 Dream Suite - 234,000 Bells
 House of Fortune - 340,000 Bells
 Museum Upstairs - 198,000 Bells
 Cafe - 298,000
 Campsite [Empty - Occupied] - 59,800
 Police Station [Modern - Classic] - 264,000
 Surveillance Centre [Closed - Open - Inside] - 368,000
 Town Hall Appearance [Default - Fairytale - Japanese - Modern] - 498,000
 Train Station Appearance [Default - Fairytale - Japanese - Modern] - 498,000

*Bridges (3)* 

 Stone Bridge - 128,000
 Suspension Bridge - 128,000
 Brick Bridge - 224,000
 Fairytale Bridge - 298,000
 Modern Bridge - 224,000
Japanese Style Bridge - 298,000

*Outdoor Lights (~)*

 Streetlight - 39,800
 Round Light -39,800
 Retro Light - 42,800
 Fairytale Light - 64,000
 Modern Light - 64,000
 Japanese Style Light - 64,000
 Torch - 29,800
 Heart Illumination - 136,000

*Clocks (~)*

 Park Clock - 42,000
 Fairytale Clock Tower - 78,000
 Modern Clock Tower - 78,000
 Japanese Clock Tower - 78,000
 Illuminated Clock - 146,000
 Floral Clock - 87,000

*Benches (~)*

 Yellow Bench - 30,000
 Log - 38,000
 Wooden Bench - 42,500
 Plastic Bench - 42,500
 Metal Bench - 42,500
 Fairytale Bench - 52,800
 Modern Bench - 52,800
 Japanese Style Bench - 52,800
 Playground Tyre - 49,800
 Clay Pipe - 79,800
 Artistic Bench (?) - 265,000
 Picnic Set - 39,800

*Arches (2)*

 Balloon Arch - 86,000
 Floral Arch - 87,000
 Illuminated Arch - 148,000
 Artistic Arch (?) - 265,000

*Signboards (8 of each)*

 Face-cutout Standee - 50,000
 Custom-design Sign - 40,000

*Traffic Signs (TBC)*

 Do-not Enter Sign - 43,500
 Diamond Sign (?) - 43,500
 Triangle Sign (?) - 43,500
 Electronic Sign (?) - 82,000

*Environment (2)*

 Fire Hydrant - 32,600
 Instrument Shelter (?) - 42,000
 Trash Can - 53,000

*Water Objects (2?)*

 Drinking Fountain - 39,800
 Hand Pump - 42,000
 Water Well -148,000
 Geyser [In-active - Active] - 98,000
 Hot Spring - 98,000

*Bells (TBC)*

 Bell Tower - 86,000
 Japanese Style Bell - 86,000


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: Public Works Projects (cont.)



*Outdoor Equipment (2?)*

 Inahoshi (Dried Rice Decoration) - 17,400
 Scarecrow - 22,400
 Flowerbed [Empty - In-use] - 26,400
 Sandpit - 36,000
 Japanese Style Garden - 148,000
 Campfire - 46,000
 Garden Chair - 23,400
 Outdoor Bed - 32,000
 Hammock - 32,000
 Jungle Gym - 69,800

*Power Supplies (1/2)*

 Solar Panel - 126,000 (2) 
 Wind Turbine - 156,000 (1)
 Drilling Rig - 298-000 (2)

*Buildings (2?)*

 Fench - 49,800 (1)
 Fountain - 99,800
 Bus Shelter - 136,000
 Satellite - 148,000
 Stadium Light - 236,000
 Artistic Statue (?) - 265,000
 Billboard - 284,000 (2)

*World Heritage (1/2?)*

 Japanese Shrine (?) - 39,800 (1)
 Water Tree/Statue (?) - 88,000
 Wisteria - 124,000 (2)
 Lighthouse - 372,000 (1)
 Windmill - 372,000 (1)
 Totem Pole - 538,000
 Moai Statue - 538,000
 Sphinx - 698,000
 Pyramid - 698,000
 Stone Hedge - 698,000

*Towers (TBC)*

 Illuminated Tower - 128,000
 Tower - 726,000 (1)

*Topiary (TBC)*

 Round Topiary - 93,000
 Square Topiary - 93,000
 Tulip Topiary - 93,000


----------



## Justin

Great work Jake. Must have been a pain trying to find the images.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Great work Jake. Must have been a pain trying to find the images.



Images weren't that hard to find actually

Anyway, I added a check list to the first post for things I needed so if you come across anything or know anything needed on that list please share 

enjoy


----------



## Lotus

Justin said:


> Great work Jake. Must have been a pain trying to find the images.



Why don't you add it to the blog ( http://acnewleaf.com/ )?!


----------



## Blueyoshi

Can you, as mayor, decide where to put all of these things? And can you actually build all the type of bridges, or only one active at a time? :O


----------



## Jake

Blueyoshi said:


> Can you, as mayor, decide where to put all of these things? And can you actually build all the type of bridges, or only one active at a time? :O



You can decide where you want to put them, but some places are too close to other objects and can't be placed there.
You can build different types of bridges, but you can only have a maximum of 3 in your town (so you can have the wooden, japanese and modern in your town but if you want the fairytale you need to remove one)


----------



## Blueyoshi

Jake. said:


> You can decide where you want to put them, but some places are too close to other objects and can't be placed there.
> You can build different types of bridges, but you can only have a maximum of 3 in your town (so you can have the wooden, japanese and modern in your town but if you want the fairytale you need to remove one)



Thanks for (the fast) reply! ^^
But can you have three of the same bridge in your village then?  (personally i'd like to keep 1 style around my whole village)


----------



## Jake

yeah you can chose upto 3 different styles of bridges to have in your town - they can all be the same, or different. It's up to you ^^


----------



## HayHey

I just noticed under environment, you have instrument box. Im sure that is a beehive box as we are able to use those now.
I just thought id mention because i thought an instrument box was strange.


----------



## Jake

Yeah I have that under name confirmation, I dont know if it's a bee hive or not


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> Yeah I have that under name confirmation, I dont know if it's a bee hive or not



I'll confirm it. It's an Instrument Box. Translated, it's actually a Stevenson Screen. It's used to tell the daily weather in-game.


----------



## Mint

The tower for 726,000 is Tokyo Tower and should go under world heritage.


----------



## oath2order

I noticed there were clock towers. I really would love it if they would give us the Clock Town Tower as DLC in the future.


----------



## Gurgi

Wow, thanks for this list!  So, with the "Stevenson Screen" instrument box, does it actually function?  If we walk up to it, will it tell us the day's weather in advance?

Also, is there a limit on how many community projects can be in a town at any given time?  I want to build most of these, but wonder if there is a "max", besides being a space issue.  

Related to that question...what is the process for deciding where to place an object?  I Know you lead Shizue to where you want to put it, but what actually happens on screen?  Do you just walk anywhere and tell her, at which point she allows you to build or not?  It's not like a grid system that pops up and tells you the available spots for placing things right?


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Great list!


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

*claps* Wow. This is awesome!  Thank you so much for putting this together!

In the picture of the hot spring, what is the plant just above the spring? (the brown one with green spikes)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Aryn Swifteye said:


> *claps* Wow. This is awesome!  Thank you so much for putting this together!
> 
> In the picture of the hot spring, what is the plant just above the spring? (the brown one with green spikes)



My guess its bamboo in the process of growing.

Anyways, great job Jake  I just wanted to point out that I have seen at most 4 streetlights in a town but I can't find the darn picture to back me up.

Oh, and this thread deserves to be sticky.


----------



## aikatears

I think I a going to go with a Modern Theme Town with a few others stuff added in


----------



## dexterminate88

Awesome list. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Pickles

Yes, this is a great thread!  I'm going to go with Japanese theme, with some Fairytale items thrown in. They seem to go well together, to me.


----------



## Jennifer

Can't wait to see pictures of everything  For the Japanese Style Clock though...I don't actually see the clock in the image?


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> I'll confirm it. It's an Instrument Box. Translated, it's actually a Stevenson Screen. It's used to tell the daily weather in-game.


yeah I didnt think it was a beehive because the Japanese word bee wasnt in the japanese name for the instrument box



Mint said:


> The tower for 726,000 is Tokyo Tower and should go under world heritage.


yeeah but the way i see it, world heritage aren't modern day buildings. make sense or?



Gurgi said:


> Wow, thanks for this list!  So, with the "Stevenson Screen" instrument box, does it actually function?  If we walk up to it, will it tell us the day's weather in advance?
> 
> Also, is there a limit on how many community projects can be in a town at any given time?  I want to build most of these, but wonder if there is a "max", besides being a space issue.
> 
> Related to that question...what is the process for deciding where to place an object?  I Know you lead Shizue to where you want to put it, but what actually happens on screen?  Do you just walk anywhere and tell her, at which point she allows you to build or not?  It's not like a grid system that pops up and tells you the available spots for placing things right?


when placing them Shizu follows you and you talk to her where you want to put it, she will then imagine it and show you what it will look like when complete, you cna then confirm of deny you want it there, if you're uncertain you can place a pattern where you want it placed and come back to it later



Aryn Swifteye said:


> *claps* Wow. This is awesome!  Thank you so much for putting this together!
> 
> In the picture of the hot spring, what is the plant just above the spring? (the brown one with green spikes)


bamboo growing



Lovemcqueen said:


> My guess its bamboo in the process of growing.
> 
> Anyways, great job Jake  I just wanted to point out that I have seen at most 4 streetlights in a town but I can't find the darn picture to back me up.
> 
> Oh, and this thread deserves to be sticky.


Ok if i remember i'll fix that up when i get home



Jennifer said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of everything  For the Japanese Style Clock though...I don't actually see the clock in the image?


that light thing (to the right) is the clock


in this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fKjd_aGXbI) at 5:35 there is a Japanese style sandpit. I'm wondering if this is a new community project, or the original sand pit 'in use'
Also I sent a PM to saratoga for confirmation on what the 'Inohosi' is, just waiting for her to reply ^^

i'm heading out now, so any other questions will be answered in an hour or two, in the meantime if you could scavenge around for info i need that would be a great help


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> in this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fKjd_aGXbI) at 5:35 there is a Japanese style sandpit. I'm wondering if this is a new community project, or the original sand pit 'in use'



It's a separate community project. I have both this rock garden and the sand pit.


----------



## Jennifer

But that looks just like the Japanese Light @-@ Which is why I asked.

Mint - Guess this is still missing some stuff then XD I know I saw a 4 person Winter-themed Face board thing too @-@ Nice to see such a great list though.


----------



## Mint

Jennifer said:


> But that looks just like the Japanese Light @-@ Which is why I asked.
> 
> Mint - Guess this is still missing some stuff then XD I know I saw a 4 person Winter-themed Face board thing too @-@ Nice to see such a great list though.



That four faced board appears during the Winter Solstice holiday (Dec 21st). I believe there's another one that appears on New Years too.


----------



## Jennifer

Mint said:


> That four faced board appears during the Winter Solstice holiday (Dec 21st). I believe there's another one that appears on New Years too.



Really? That's awesome 

Edit: And just to be sure, the number is the amount you can have of that type per town, right? @-@


----------



## Mairmalade

Lovely -- love all the different items and themes. Thanks for the collaborative list, Jake.


----------



## Octavia

Thanks for doing this, Jake. Here's the default train station in four colors:


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Really? That's awesome
> 
> Edit: And just to be sure, the number is the amount you can have of that type per town, right? @-@


Yup. But it isn't 100% confirmed, so that's just a general guide for noe. But I do know you can only have 1 facility and 3 bridges



Octavia said:


> Thanks for doing this, Jake. Here's the default train station in four colors:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you mean by retro light? If so, I'll try to find a better quality picture.
> View attachment 2383


Thank you for the train stations. I have that light as the electronic signal



Mint said:


> It's a separate community project. I have both this rock garden and the sand pit.


Okei thank you I'll add that when I get home

Think there might be another quote under this but can't see it on my phone so I donno



Jennifer said:


> But that looks just like the Japanese Light @-@ Which is why I asked.
> 
> Mint - Guess this is still missing some stuff then XD I know I saw a 4 person Winter-themed Face board thing too @-@ Nice to see such a great list though.


yeah it looks like a light but its defs a clock


----------



## Prof Gallows

Very nice thread. For your efforts, here is a screenshot of the fairytale train station.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Very nice thread. For your efforts, here is a screenshot of the fairytale train station.



asdfghj thank you so much


----------



## Jennifer

Prof Gallows said:


> Very nice thread. For your efforts, here is a screenshot of the fairytale train station.



IT IS BEAUTIFUL T~T I bet the inside is adorable too.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If I come across the other ones I'll post them. Still trying to figure out how you actually get them.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> If I come across the other ones I'll post them. Still trying to figure out how you actually get them.



I posted it in and ACNL info thread

you have to visit 100 towns (well 100 towns total they dont have to be different towns each time) - unknown is dream towns and inviting people to your town count either. but then after you hit 100 you talk to porter and he will request/unlock new train station appearances

then go to shizu to customize


----------



## Stevey Queen

Here are pics of the round and square topiary bush hedge things Jake:

Square

Round


----------



## Jake

eh not the best quality but they'll do as temporary


----------



## X66x66

Thank you so much for doing this! I don't know if it's just me, but for some links of get an access denied message. For example the link for the modern lamp. For a different town hall, your town has to be "perfect" correct?


----------



## indigoXdaisy

X66x66 said:


> Thank you so much for doing this! I don't know if it's just me, but for some links of get an access denied message. For example the link for the modern lamp. For a different town hall, your town has to be "perfect" correct?



Yeah, I get that message for a bunch of the links, as well. And yes, your town has to be perfect in order to change the look of the town hall.


----------



## X66x66

Are we limited on how many benches, lamps, or clocks we can build?


----------



## Jake

X66x66 said:


> Are we limited on how many benches, lamps, or clocks we can build?



there is limits to everything, but we don't know the exact limits yet


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> there is limits to everything, but we don't know the exact limits yet



Lamps seem to be unlimited.

Benches around 3 or 4. haven't seen a town with more than 2 though.

Clocks (1 type) are around 2 or 3.

overall, you can only have 30 public works built anyway. not counting unremovable and non-town projects (resetti's place, cafe, 2nd floor of the museum, dream house etc.).


----------



## X66x66

I've seen a town with 4 benches. Thats the most ive seen


----------



## Jake

Than you to Zen for this image



Spoiler












Any more info you have on community projects would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> Lamps seem to be unlimited.
> 
> Benches around 3 or 4. haven't seen a town with more than 2 though.
> 
> Clocks (1 type) are around 2 or 3.
> 
> overall, you can only have 30 public works built anyway. not counting unremovable and non-town projects (resetti's place, cafe, 2nd floor of the museum, dream house etc.).



So by Clocks (1 type), do you mean that's how many per type or...?

And does the 30 also count bridges? X__x


----------



## Stevey Queen

Does the 30 project limit include bridges? And what about the 1 bridge you get at the beginning?


----------



## Justin

The (1) next to Facilities... Does that mean we can only have one Facility built in our town? Please tell me I'm not the only one who finds that ridiculous! No Cafe and Police Station? Or Dream Mansion and Resetti Center?


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> The (1) next to Facilities... Does that mean we can only have one Facility built in our town? Please tell me I'm not the only one who finds that ridiculous! No Cafe and Police Station? Or Dream Mansion and Resetti Center?



it means we can have 1 of each. I just thought it was easier to put it next to the title but if that's confusing I'll happily change it next to each name


----------



## Zen

it means you can only build one of them. So no 2 cafes.

You can make everything you want in combinations of each other. The limit is 30 projects only, not counting unremovable projects (resetti's house, cafe, 2nd floor of museum, dream house, etc.)


----------



## Mairmalade

Hmm I'm going to have to be careful with what I choose then. Won't be running around freely placing multiple, larger gardens with the garden decor. I have a feeling the limit won't really bother me, though. After adding a few projects and having animals move in I'll probably notice town space is more limited when I'm actually in-game myself.


----------



## Zen

Lovemcqueen said:


> Does the 30 project limit include bridges? And what about the 1 bridge you get at the beginning?





Jennifer said:


> So by Clocks (1 type), do you mean that's how many per type or...?
> 
> And does the 30 also count bridges? X__x



I just read the community projects part of the guide. lamps, clocks, benches are all unlimited; make as much as you would like under the limit set (30). After going through all of it, most things are unlimited build except for a select few things (windmill[1], enclosure[1],bridges[3]) and of course it goes without saying that cafe's and police boxes are only limited to one.

The highest limited project are the artboard (my design piece) and the portrait board (design piece where you put your head in for a picture). They're limited to 8 per town. For both. so 16. 

30 projects does not count the initial bridge (unless you demolish it and change it to another type of bridge) nor does it count unremovable projects.


----------



## Savannah

Awesome list! I can't wait to get started on these!

Do you know if you an put anything on the beach, like the benches or something? A beach bonfire would be pretty sweet!


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Savannah said:


> Awesome list! I can't wait to get started on these!
> 
> Do you know if you an put anything on the beach, like the benches or something? A beach bonfire would be pretty sweet!



Nope, nothing can go on the beach, which sucks.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> I just read the community projects part of the guide. lamps, clocks, benches are all unlimited; make as much as you would like under the limit set (30). After going through all of it, most things are unlimited build except for a select few things (windmill[1], enclosure[1],bridges[3]) and of course it goes without saying that cafe's and police boxes are only limited to one.
> 
> The highest limited project are the artboard (my design piece) and the portrait board (design piece where you put your head in for a picture). They're limited to 8 per town. For both. so 16.
> 
> 30 projects does not count the initial bridge (unless you demolish it and change it to another type of bridge) nor does it count unremovable projects.



Thank you, I'll have to go fix this up


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> Thank you, I'll have to go fix this up



anytime.  

also, other limited projects:

- enclosure 1
- wind power generator 1 (windmill)
- windmill 1 (swiss looking one)
- lighthouse 1
- design piece 8
- portrait box 8
- Tower 1
- bridges 3
- campsite 1

and all usual larger builds (cafe, police box, etc) are all limited to 1.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> anytime.
> 
> also, other limited projects:
> 
> - enclosure 1
> - wind power generator 1 (windmill)
> - windmill 1 (swiss looking one)
> - lighthouse 1
> - design piece 8
> - portrait box 8
> - Tower 1
> - bridges 3
> - campsite 1
> 
> and all usual larger builds (cafe, police box, etc) are all limited to 1.



ok will update now


----------



## Savannah

indigoXdaisy said:


> Nope, nothing can go on the beach, which sucks.



Well, that's a bum-bum. Thanks, though. I'll guess I'll just have to have a close-to-the-beach bonfire.
And you're all invited! lol


----------



## Jake

Ok, so special thanks to Zen, I've almost completed the community project list (still missing the Japanese sand pit thing but not forgotten) the only image I need right now, is the Retro Light (which I have requested a scan from Zen)

anyway, with the 'bell' and stuff. They're bell towers, the first one (japanese - 'bell') is just a normal bell tower, the second (Japanese - 'a bell') is the bells they have inside their temples, so I have just called it a Japanese style bell


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> Ok, so special thanks to Zen, I've almost completed the community project list (still missing the Japanese sand pit thing but not forgotten) the only image I need right now, is the Retro Light (which I have requested a scan from Zen)





anytime  delivered in the other topic btw xD


----------



## dexterminate88

The link for the Standard Clock image in your original post no longer works. Same with the image for the Log. As well as Faceboard. And Moai Statue. Picnic Set, Modern Light, Campfire, and Illuminated Tower link says referral denied. Oil Drill link says the site is down for maintenance. Maybe you should use a photobucket or something to host these images so that doesn't keep happening..

What exactly is an instrument shelter? I have seen it in pokemon gold/silver but I thought it was just something to mark Celebi's location. I know this sounds daft but I don't understand the term "instrument shelter." I just think of a guitar, violin, etc, case when I read that.


----------



## Jake

You're right, I'll add them to photobucket or something later

also the instrument shelter is apparently for telling the weather in game


----------



## Stevey Queen

Those images links weren't working for me either. But I copied the link, opened a new tab and pasted it in the search bar and it works.

And about the instrument shelter, does it show the current weather or the weather for the next day or couple of hours later? It would be pointless to show the current weather.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> Those images links weren't working for me either. But I copied the link, opened a new tab and pasted it in the search bar and it works.
> 
> And about the instrument shelter, does it show the current weather or the weather for the next day or couple of hours later? It would be pointless to show the current weather.



yeah i'll upload them to my own storage in the next few hours

As for the Instrument Box, Zen was the one who told us about it being for weather so head on over to the 'Ask Zen' section of the forums and you'll find out soon


----------



## dexterminate88

Lovemcqueen said:


> Those images links weren't working for me either. But I copied the link, opened a new tab and pasted it in the search bar and it works.



Good call. I did not think to do that. I just figured the pictures were removed xD

And thanks Jack for answering about the instrument shelter, seems pretty neat, but I still can't look at it without thinking of Celebis Shrine so I doubt it'll be in my town heh


----------



## Jake

dexterminate88 said:


> Good call. I did not think to do that. I just figured the pictures were removed xD
> 
> And thanks Jack for answering about the instrument shelter, seems pretty neat, but I still can't look at it without thinking of Celebis Shrine so I doubt it'll be in my town heh



Jake*

but bringing up the Celebi Shrine is so true and makes me want it more now


----------



## dexterminate88

I know it's Jake. I don't know why I typed jack. I don't even remember doing it! I was soooo tired last night, everything I typed I was messing up. My apologies!


----------



## Jake

is ok <3

i will be fixing all the images now


----------



## Jake

*****s on Animal Crossing Community have stolen this thread and used it as their own; please join up and send them hate xo

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity...._Community_Projects_Constantly_Being_Updated_
resolved 


--------
ok i am updating the photos now

okay I uploaded them all to my photobucket and used those links, if any are broken or link incorrectly, please let me know and i'll fix them up

Also lin got back to me last night, she mentioned the inahoshi is some type of dried rice decoration, so anyone wanna come up with a name for that?

she also said I was missing a white bench, and I am still missing the japanese sand pit
so I made myself a to do list on the front page;

added the japanese style garden;






if anyone knows the price for it that'd be appreciated ok made a photo albumwhich, right now, only has the pictures in this thread, but I will add different pictures of community projects as i come by them. Right now (and possibly forever) it's password protected however the password it belltreeforums

same as before, if you find a photo you want added to the album drop me a PM and I'll add it;
http://s722.beta.photobucket.com/user/JN0254/library/Community Projects


----------



## HoennMaster

Stupid question....but does the original bridge your town come with count as one of the 30 community projects?


----------



## Jake

It doesn't count. So you can have 30 + the original bridge. But once you remove the bridge and replace it with another one it counts as a community project

does that make sense?


----------



## HoennMaster

Yep, and you actually answered what my next question was going to be. Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer

Mint said:


> It's a separate community project. I have both this rock garden and the sand pit.



Just to bring this up again, what is the price on the Rock Garden? :3 Since I didn't see it on the list yet...


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Just to bring this up again, what is the price on the Rock Garden? :3 Since I didn't see it on the list yet...



It's called the Japanese Style Garden and is under the 'Outdoor Equipment' list. Currently I don't know the price for it so i'm unable to help you :\


----------



## Pokeking

Thank you for the pictures of the community projects. It is a big help to me when deciding what I want to put in my town.


----------



## Mairmalade

Oh boy flower beds o: Looks cool. I wonder if they have different sizes? 

I really like how they made Resetti's place, too.


----------



## Jake

Mairmalade said:


> Oh boy flower beds o: Looks cool. I wonder if they have different sizes?
> 
> I really like how they made Resetti's place, too.



pretty sure they only come in one size. but they look really nice anyway


----------



## saratoga

Jake. said:


> It's called the Japanese Style Garden and is under the 'Outdoor Equipment' list. Currently I don't know the price for it so i'm unable to help you :\



The price of the Japanese sand garden is 148,000 bells and can be unlocked by having a cranky personality character request it from you. All of the information can be found in Japanese wikis like this one: http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?役場#m65fb11d Pretty much everything is documented. Found this on google as well:


----------



## Jake

saratoga said:


> The price of the Japanese sand garden is 148,000 bells and can be unlocked by having a cranky personality character request it from you. All of the information can be found in Japanese wikis like this one: http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?役場#m65fb11d Pretty much everything is documented. Found this on google as well:
> 
> View attachment 2409



Thank you very much ^^


----------



## Valerie

Thanks 4 the link to the wiki!!! It is a huge help. I've been looking for a good bug/diving/fish guide.


----------



## Sunny85

Thanks for the thread! Now I have an idea of what I can construct in my town when the game is released!


----------



## Hayley

The stonehenge looks awesome! As does the scarecrow and the little iron bench.


----------



## Jake

Added the default town hall for the images, and updated the faceboard to the default rather than the mario one;

and found a HQ of the japanese style train station

just when you think you've finished... aww **** what's goin' on!!!



Spoiler













Also i have ****ed up the clock section, the modern clock isn't even the modern clock. So i'm going to have to fix that up - its a completely different clock so i'm calling it 'clock tower' for now and 'modern clock' has been updated with the correct image

nvm i have fixed it (i think)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh cool. Different default Town Halls. Not that it matters. I'm getting the Japanese one as soon as I can.


----------



## Skitty

Haha, is it sad the the "basic" items are all my favourites? The basic lamps are so... RUSTIC!! Same with the clock <3 I just want to make my town looks cozy and rustic <3


----------



## totoro

I love the topiaries , so excited to really see how different EVERY person's town will be. So much customization


----------



## AVGanondorf

http://24.media.tumblr.com/7ffbc054f3b4b9d8d151bebb02fe7617/tumblr_meqogktmqD1rjj7a5o1_500.jpg

This is the only image I could find that shows the House Of Fortune.  It looks cool.    What's it for?


----------



## Jake

yeah, I've also found an image of the inside, but it looks pretty much the same as the tent in town... >.>


----------



## AVGanondorf

Jake. said:


> yeah, I've also found an image of the inside, but it looks pretty much the same as the tent in town... >.>



Can you post the image of the inside?  I want to see it.  I've searched everywhere...


----------



## Jake

AVGanondorf said:


> Can you post the image of the inside?  I want to see it.  I've searched everywhere...



I don't know if I have it saved or bookmarked. I'll have a look. But it seriously just looks like the inside of the tent, maybe just a little bit larger, no big deal.
Nope, don't have it anywhere, I'll have to see if I can find it again

nvm found it;





like I said, it looks exactly the same, but if you go here (http://ameblo.jp/rapurasu-0507/entry-11410747693.html) and scroll to the bottom of the page, it says "The house of divination has opened up in the mall as I have visited it 20 times' (have google translate the last paragraph for you)


----------



## souljahbill

My town will be very modern. I can see it now....


----------



## Volvagia

Woah, that Heart Illumination is really pretty!


----------



## Gummy

Volvagia said:


> Woah, that Heart Illumination is really pretty!


I agree, that one is my favorite.


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, I'm already planning out what I want. Classic Police Station, modern town hall, DEFINITELY the Modern Train Station, anything but the fairytale and modern style bridges.

I love the floral clock and illuminated ones. I think that if I have to, I'll end up adding the illuminated clock every winter. It's really nice! No strong opinions on the lights for me. Same on the benches, though I'm definitely doing a picnic set.

The arches are amazing, especially the illuminated one. The artistic arch is...interesting, to say the least.

Yeah, I'm not doing signboards.

Traffic signs look cool. And the instrument shelter...Um, I guess? It's really small.

Totally adding a geyser and hot spring. The Japanese bell tower is cool!

I particularly like the flowerbed thing and I don't care what the game says, I will always see the Campfire as a Bonfire.

I hate the oil drill, and I like how they let us have green energy! XD

The enclosure looks a little like it could be the dump from ACGC. Totally getting a fountain and bus shelter. The Artistic Statue is actually pretty neat.

Definitely getting a lighthouse or windmill. Does the Moai Statue decoration mean the in-house Moai statue is removed?

I'm totally getting a Tulip Topiary just because it looks like the Fire Flower item from Paper Mario games.


----------



## Jake

Nope. you still get the in house moai from gulliver


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Nope. you still get the in house moai from gulliver



AWESOME! I love Moai statue.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Been looking through these projects, there's one I haven't seen here yet....

@ 5:23





Seems to be some sort of floating cube monolith, been wondering what it's called.


----------



## Jake

I labelled it as artistic statue


----------



## Kaijudomage

Ah, must have missed it not knowing what it was labeled as.

If anything, it at least documents what it looks like in action.


----------



## Haihappen

Kaijudomage said:


> Been looking through these projects, there's one I haven't seen here yet....
> 
> @ 5:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be some sort of floating cube monolith, been wondering what it's called.



that cube is really perfect for my town
my town will be One Piece themed... so I can use this as a Poneglyph (fans will understand)


----------



## Khiara

Can anyone tell me how to unlock the police station? Or does it just get randomly requested by a villager with a certain nature? My town is perfect already, but I still don't have the police station. 8D


----------



## Zen

Khiara said:


> Can anyone tell me how to unlock the police station? Or does it just get randomly requested by a villager with a certain nature? My town is perfect already, but I still don't have the police station. 8D



It's a request. Just wait it out. It's not helpful anyway.


----------



## oath2order

Isn't the police station where the lost and found is?


----------



## Haihappen

oath2order said:


> Isn't the police station where the lost and found is?



yep it is


----------



## Bree

I really want fairy tale everything but I'm not sure which lamps i should go for because I like the fairy tale lamps but I also like the regular ones. I want a classic police station cuz I love booker and a flower clock and a picnic set by the water fall


----------



## Dalie

I can't decide which projects I want done *_* There's so many that I want! I like the fairy tale themed things but how can I get a police station to fit in for example?


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I think I'm just going to have a bunch of the same community projects around. For example, maybe a bunch of lampposts and benches, rather than a slew of random items that don't really go together in any way. I think it looks messy and crowded with a mix of random things. I really can't see myself putting in something like a balloon arch or a Sphinx; it just looks so stupid and tacky. But that's just me. 

And Jake, that "instrument shelter" is actually a weather station. Refer to this entry on the Sosostris blog. It's a pretty cool and useful community project; it actually forecasts the weather for the day.


----------



## Jake

Sorry this sounds rude;

We've already been through the instrument shelter being a weather box, I just haven't bothered to change it.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Jake. said:


> Sorry this sounds rude;
> 
> We've already been through the instrument shelter being a weather box, I just haven't bothered to change it.



Ah, okay. I just assumed you didn't know because it was still listed as an instrument shelter. Sorry.


----------



## Jake

It's fine haha


----------



## Kaijudomage

indigoXdaisy said:


> Refer to this entry on the Sosostris blog. It's a pretty cool and useful community project; it actually forecasts the weather for the day.



Good to know that it actually does something, now I just have to work it into my Community Project plans.


----------



## Jake

I'm defo installing the instrument shelter but from what I've translated of what 'predictions' it gives... It just gives stupid stuff.

Meh.


----------



## oath2order

indigoXdaisy said:


> I think I'm just going to have a bunch of the same community projects around. For example, maybe a bunch of lampposts and benches, rather than a slew of random items that don't really go together in any way. I think it looks messy and crowded with a mix of random things. I really can't see myself putting in something like a balloon arch or a Sphinx; it just looks so stupid and tacky. But that's just me.
> 
> And Jake, that "instrument shelter" is actually a weather station. Refer to this entry on the Sosostris blog. It's a pretty cool and useful community project; it actually forecasts the weather for the day.



THAT'S WHAT IT DOES?! That is freaking awesome!


----------



## amped4jr88

I just got more excited by looking at this list because I will have more reason to keep playing and keep earning bells becasue there is SO much to spend it on


----------



## Pokeking

I just found that Animal Forest e+ had something resembling community projects. Furthermore, it apppears that a few of them managed to resurface in this game. Too bad they didn't all return. Maybe Nintendo will release the other DnMe+ town decorations as DLC community projects.


----------



## Shadow Roxas

Thank you for the information in this thread!

I had a couple questions, namely: Can you turn the community projects? As in, can you have a sideways bench? Or a backwards bench, as in one that faces another direction? Also how close can things be built next to each other? Can I have a light post next to my house? Or one square away? and is it the same for everything?


----------



## ZedameX

You can't rotate any of them, thats the first thing I wanted to do, have benches facing a fountain, but then I found out all benches face south, just like all houses etc.  I cried.


----------



## FruitSalad

I don't see it here, but I remember seeing a yoshi egg community project in some scan a while back. Maybe there will be DLC for it? Or was it just showing community projects from e+...


----------



## Stevey Queen

FruitSalad said:


> I don't see it here, but I remember seeing a yoshi egg community project in some scan a while back. Maybe there will be DLC for it? Or was it just showing community projects from e+...



I'm pretty sure the yoshi egg is a furniture you can get from a fortune cookie. But idk much about the "community projects" from e+ so maybe. But definetly(cant spell) not in NL. We would have seen it by now.


----------



## Shadow Roxas

ZedameX said:


> You can't rotate any of them, thats the first thing I wanted to do, have benches facing a fountain, but then I found out all benches face south, just like all houses etc.  I cried.



Thanks for the reply! That's what I wanted to do as well! That's really too bad, Nintendo should have thought of this one I think. Anyways, what about placement? Do you know if I can place a lamppost next to my house? Or one square away? is it the same for every community project (in regards to required spacing-distance?)


----------



## Jake

i dnt mind that we cnt rotate them i can c y ppl wuf want them 2 b rotated but im not tht bothered by it

wud b nice 2 maybe have some benches face to the east but srsly i wud only rotate benches so idm


----------



## FruitSalad

Lovemcqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure the yoshi egg is a furniture you can get from a fortune cookie. But idk much about the "community projects" from e+ so maybe. But definetly(cant spell) not in NL. We would have seen it by now.



Nah, I'm sure I've seen it in some scan as a community project but I'm thinking it was e+ now.



Ah, yes it was e+, I was hoping there would be an outdoor nintendo set, but it looks like that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Jake

tht pic is from the e+ version and was just showing what customization options u had in e+ and cf...


----------



## FruitSalad

yea I said it was from e+

also you put:

Inahoshi (Dried Rice Decoration) - 17.400

don't forget the comma  (yeah that was pointless we all know)


----------



## Jake

thnk u


----------



## Cloudkitty

The idea of Community Projects has me super excited about the game.  Jake, thanks a mil for posting this.  It's going to save me so much grief when I finally get the game (I hate wasting time and bells).


----------



## Jake

thx dats ok bub


----------



## Shadow Roxas

Im still wondering about the placement of items, so if anyone knows how close together things can be built (from each other and from your house) that would be greatly appreciated! I have another question though, namely, what are everybody's opinions of the light up fixtures? To me, they seem AMAZING at night, and then really ugly during the day. Im thinking about the arch and cone in particular...maybe Im missing something


----------



## Jake

i sink it 1 spacce


----------



## Pokeking

Ah, so that's the Yoshi's egg. Makes me wish the other e+ town decorations had made it in as NL community projects.


----------



## Jake

Pokeking said:


> Ah, so that's the Yoshi's egg. Makes me wish the other e+ town decorations had made it in as NL community projects.



the yoshi egg didnt make it in 2 acnl?


----------



## ChickenSpy

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but a Giant Boot can be found in this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93pKvMZSdts#t=00m41s


----------



## Pokeking

I've seen the boot. If I remember correctly, one can sit on the boot.


----------



## Kaijudomage

ChickenSpy said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but a Giant Boot can be found in this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93pKvMZSdts#t=00m41s



It's labeled as the Artistic Bench on the first page under Benches.
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/48-1_zpsc1d8462d.jpg


----------



## Jake

senk u 4 making my life easier 

i am busy listening 2 da new glee songs ok ^^ DDDD


----------



## Shadow Roxas

http://24.media.tumblr.com/a53b5d8c0be196b019977105c00ae504/tumblr_mep8q29Yw01rl5hgxo1_400.jpg

Is this a sideways bench?


----------



## Yuki Nagato

That's not a community project, every town has one in the mall area, depending on where your beach is.


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> senk u 4 making my life easier
> 
> i am busy listening 2 da new glee songs ok ^^ DDDD



your hurried typing of english makes me hate this language. are you on a cell phone while driving or something?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Zen said:


> your hurried typing of english makes me hate this language. are you on a cell phone while driving or something?



No he's not. He's just being a diva.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> No he's not. He's just being a diva.



i asked my dad, he told me i am only allowed 2 type properly wen talking about glee or 2 ppl i liek


----------



## Andrw

Jake. said:


> i asked my dad, he told me i am only allowed 2 type properly wen talking about glee or 2 ppl i liek



 It's who you are that matters, not who your father wants you to be. I love you, Jake.. but for who you really are.. not who you've been made into..


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> i asked my dad, he told me i am only allowed 2 type properly wen talking about glee or 2 ppl i liek



Don't you liek me?


----------



## Crimson

Jake. said:


> i asked my dad, he told me i am only allowed 2 type properly wen talking about glee or 2 ppl i liek



welp I guess that means Zen won't get properly talked to then? =p


----------



## Jake

I've added a picture to for the House of Fortune


----------



## Kaijudomage

I've seen information on changing the Town Hall / Train Station styles.... Is it 100 people visiting (can be same people) or having perfect town status?

Kohei from Linandko had said you just need perfect status (even if it's only a day), unless you only need one or the other, just in case you can't play multiplayer for the 100 visits.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Perhaps it's 100 visits for the stations and perfect town for the town hall?


----------



## Kaijudomage

Chameleonsoup said:


> Perhaps it's 100 visits for the stations and perfect town for the town hall?



Yeah, that makes sense.

It would kinda stink if you couldn't play multiplayer, as you could never change your Train Station style.


----------



## Zen

Kaijudomage said:


> Yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> It would kinda stink if you couldn't play multiplayer, as you could never change your Train Station style.



If you couldn't play multiplayer, the train station would be pointless anyway. So no need to waste money on redecorating it.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I intend to keep the original train station and town hall just because I prefer the look of them but if I could never wifi I'd be a bit annoyed if I wanted the fairytale theme for my town and couldn't change it to fit in with the rest of the town.
In saying that though, I know I reset for a certain gate in CF but I couldn't tell you now which one it was so yeah, it's really not important in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## oath2order

Chameleonsoup said:


> I intend to keep the original train station and town hall just because I prefer the look of them but if I could never wifi I'd be a bit annoyed if I wanted the fairytale theme for my town and couldn't change it to fit in with the rest of the town.
> In saying that though, I know I reset for a certain gate in CF but I couldn't tell you now which one it was so yeah, it's really not important in the grand scheme of things!



Totally goin' for the modern station and town hall.


----------



## souljahbill

oath2order said:


> Totally goin' for the modern station and town hall.


So am I. I'm going to have modern everything. Home, town hall, train station, bridges, lights, benches, clock, etc. I'm gonna have a park (full of artsy stuff and playground stuff), a wooded area (for the campsite), an industrial area (with oil pumps and a windfan), and I'm going to have 3 themed houses (construction, hospital, and community center).


----------



## oath2order

souljahbill said:


> So am I. I'm going to have modern everything. Home, town hall, train station, bridges, lights, benches, clock, etc. I'm gonna have a park (full of artsy stuff and playground stuff), a wooded area (for the campsite), an industrial area (with oil pumps and a windfan), and I'm going to have 3 themed houses (construction, hospital, and community center).



Oh, so you're going to make the other player houses as actually community buildings? I love that idea!


----------



## souljahbill

oath2order said:


> Oh, so you're going to make the other player houses as actually community buildings? I love that idea!


Yep, that's the plan. I even have the house styles picked out and the character for that house is going to have a "job" (town doctor, head of construction, rec center director). They're all going to move in day 1 before the town is full of animals.


----------



## oath2order

souljahbill said:


> Yep, that's the plan. I even have the house styles picked out and the character for that house is going to have a "job" (town doc, head of construction, rec center director).



That's seriously an awesome idea. When the game is released, I'm totally gonna do that. I mean, once I see all the furniture sets, I'll see what I want to do. Totally gonna do the doctor thing though.


----------



## Goldie

Thanks for putting together this list! I love the fact you get the option to pick out what style of building you want. Props to the people who worked on the game, everything looks gorgeous.


----------



## PaisleyMouse

I didn't see this on the list? Did I miss it? This is the first time I've seen this thing. The arbor like thing in the top picture. http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/post/42451654270/dream-code-3700-0178-7486


----------



## Jake

Wisteria


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Thanks


----------



## Campy

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but with altering the appearance of the Town Hall and Train Station and such, do you also "use up" community projects? So if you still had 20 left, do you then have 18? And what about the renovations in the shopping street, like the Dream Mansion and 2nd floor of the Museum?

I'm trying to figure out which community projects I absolutely want, but if it works like this.. 30 won't be nearly enough for me!


----------



## Justin

Campy said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but with altering the appearance of the Town Hall and Train Station and such, do you also "use up" community projects? So if you still had 20 left, do you then have 18? And what about the renovations in the shopping street, like the Dream Mansion and 2nd floor of the Museum?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which community projects I absolutely want, but if it works like this.. 30 won't be nearly enough for me!



I'm not sure about the Town Hall and Train Station designs but I know the projects like Cafe and Dream Mansion don't count.


----------



## Jake

anything under the facilities section does not count


----------



## Campy

Justin said:


> I'm not sure about the Town Hall and Train Station designs but I know the projects like Cafe and Dream Mansion don't count.





Jake. said:


> anything under the facilities section does not count



Thank you both!


----------



## Hamusuta

Oh wow so many community projects D:


----------



## Sam

Yeah, I've just planned out all the community projects I want:

- Campsite
- Bridges x3
- Clock Tower
- Instrument Shelter
- Trash Can
- Well
- Hand Pump
- Flower Bed x2
- Illuminated Tower
- Windmill
- Lighthouse
- Wisteria
- Japanese Shrine
- Fountain
- Benches x2
- Floral Arch
- Outdoor Lights (Up to 10)


----------



## Zen

Sam said:


> Yeah, I've just planned out all the community projects I want:
> 
> - Campsite
> - Bridges x3
> - Clock Tower
> - Instrument Shelter
> - Trash Can
> - Well
> - Hand Pump
> - Flower Bed x2
> - Illuminated Tower
> - Windmill
> - Lighthouse
> - Wisteria
> - Japanese Shrine
> - Fountain
> - Benches x2
> - Floral Arch
> - Outdoor Lights (Up to 10)



Now to wait for your villagers to request all of this.


----------



## New leaf 180

Planning on projects for animal crossing is a good I start planning in June because I busy with school,ect..


----------



## Sam

Zen said:


> Now to wait for your villagers to request all of this.



True...


----------



## XTheLancerX

New leaf 180 said:


> Planning on projects for animal crossing is a good I start planning in June because I busy with school,ect..


I'm not going to plan much at all, I'm going to try to forget about ACNL as much as I can until it comes out so it seems to come sooner and I will put my town together as I go, not going to put too much planning into it because there is a great possibility of the town layouts all being not quite right, or villagers not suggesting them ect.


----------



## Zen

Sam said:


> True...



I just realized I had everything in your list in my town project list. Though I only have the regular thin windmill. I want the nice large one.  ill check and force the villagers to request it.


----------



## Jennifer

Zen, do you think you could put up what kinds of villagers request each thing?


----------



## Bambi

Thank you so much Jake for the list! Can't wait to see what my villagers are interested in


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Zen, do you think you could put up what kinds of villagers request each thing?



I could it it takes quite a bit of time. The projects are not only type specific, but gender specific. 

I'll get back to y'all on this one.


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> I could it it takes quite a bit of time. The projects are not only type specific, but gender specific.
> 
> I'll get back to y'all on this one.



...How evil XD Looks like I'll have to hope I get the villagers I need before the villagers I want @-@

Thank you!


----------



## SuzyBee

PaisleyMouse said:


> I didn't see this on the list? Did I miss it? This is the first time I've seen this thing. The arbor like thing in the top picture. http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/post/42451654270/dream-code-3700-0178-7486



Oh Wow, I seriously love the formal pond pattern below the arbour. Especially as the pond seems to have a stone base. Has anyone seen this pattern as a QR code? I have tried looking on Google, but had no luck.


----------



## Peoki

SuzyBee said:


> Oh Wow, I seriously love the formal pond pattern below the arbour. Especially as the pond seems to have a stone base. Has anyone seen this pattern as a QR code? I have tried looking on Google, but had no luck.


It seems they aren't sharing any QR codes. I managed to find their blog post through a quick Google search; should be the first link that pops up under "3700-0178-7486 JENOVA". Maybe you'll have more luck if you give their town a visit once the game launches internationally- that is if they keep the same pathways.


----------



## SuzyBee

Thank you Peoki, I would never have found that. It's an amazing looking town and I have saved some of the photos for inspiration. I hope that town is still around in June!


----------



## Jennifer

Yeah. I wish they had their patterns up--supposedly they may just have none set to be shared yet, but those have been the best water patterns I've seen T~T Wish I had the skill to try and create something even close to that.


----------



## HoennMaster

Can you have both the windmill and the lighthouse?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I found this site.
The guy lists american names for projects.
It might help you.
http://www.animalcrossingcommunity...._Community_Projects_Constantly_Being_Updated_


----------



## Justin

MDofDarkheart said:


> I found this site.
> The guy lists american names for projects.
> It might help you.
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity...._Community_Projects_Constantly_Being_Updated_



That's actually Jake's exact list stolen on ACC. Just look at the title.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Man that sucks......... I thought I was being helpful.
I wish I knew where else to look that might help Jake though.

Sorry Jake...... looks like I blew it.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Man that sucks......... I thought I was being helpful.
> I wish I knew where else to look that might help Jake though.
> 
> Sorry Jake...... looks like I blew it.



Not being rude but no where b/cos I can do it myself


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Jake. said:


> Not being rude but no where b/cos I can do it myself



Oh I know you can do it yourself.
I wasn't doubting that at all.

I just like feeling helpful.... this time I'm not though.


----------



## Jake

Found an HQ image of the Round Topiary, now just need HQ Square Topiary is you have one please send it my way x


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Found an HQ image of the Round Topiary, now just need HQ Square Topiary is you have one please send it my way x





Jake. said:


> Not being rude but no where b/cos I can do it myself




Oh really now?


----------



## ACking

Lol.... That's funny oath.


----------



## Punchyleaf

MDofDarkHeart
If you're still Interested in helping, I guess now is your chance to do it

Oath2order
Lol wow


----------



## Sam

Jake. said:


> Found an HQ image of the Round Topiary, now just need HQ Square Topiary is you have one please send it my way x



I've got this one but it's pretty low quality.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Oh really now?


Don't be a smart ass.

I said I don't need help with updating the names from Japanese to English, it's always been said on the first post if anyone can provide images needed is appareciated.


----------



## Sakura0901

Just to confirm, because im putting together a list of community projects i want in my town, the Dream Mansion, House of Fortune, Museum Upstairs, Cafe, Campsite, Police Station, Reset Surveillance Centre, Town Hall and the Train Station don't count as part of the 30 projects you can build??


----------



## Zen

Sakura0901 said:


> Just to confirm, because im putting together a list of community projects i want in my town, the Dream Mansion, House of Fortune, Museum Upstairs, Cafe, Campsite, Police Station, Reset Surveillance Centre, Town Hall and the Train Station don't count as part of the 30 projects you can build??



Yes.


----------



## Nicole.

Thank you for the list! It gives me a great idea of what I want in my town.


----------



## Officer Berri

Well at least that gives me an excuse to NOT build the reset surveillance center.

Kinda disappointing that they take up some of that space. >>


----------



## Schim

Officer Berri said:


> Well at least that gives me an excuse to NOT build the reset surveillance center.
> 
> Kinda disappointing that they take up some of that space. >>



I was so disappointed when Lindsey went to visit hers and it was basically just a room. No neat stuff. No presents, no nothing. It's like, what's the point? A little bit of flavor text when you talk to them and that's it?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'll be getting it, since it doesn't add to the 30 apparently, so I'll do it mostly to just get their picture.


----------



## Schim

Loviechu said:


> I'll be getting it, since it doesn't add to the 30 apparently, so I'll do it mostly to just get their picture.



I'll probably only get it just because the manhole adds a more industrial/modern look I'm going for.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

For the 30 projects does the changing of the town hall and train station appearance count on the 30.  Also just to make things clear for my foggy brain bridges do count? Sorry if this has been asked a million times


----------



## Punchyleaf

@KirbyHugger3D
Your answer can be found at the top of this page ^^

@Schim
Well then, never invite me over since I'll cover it in beautiful flowers I just know you'll love because you love flowers, right? >;D


----------



## Schim

Loviechu said:


> @KirbyHugger3D
> Your answer can be found at the top of this page ^^
> 
> @Schim
> Well then, never invite me over since I'll cover it in beautiful flowers I just know you'll love because you love flowers, right? >;D



>8U!!!!! HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah quit yer yappin! YOU'LL SIT THERE AND LET ME BECAUSE YOU WILL LOVE IT 8D

Ah, a question I have. I know that some projects can only be unlocked by talking to certain villagers. (Gender and personality wise) but is it asked randomly, or do you have to have a certain friendship level with said villager before they request it?


----------



## Superpenguin

KirbyHugger8D said:


> For the 30 projects does the changing of the town hall and train station appearance count on the 30.  Also just to make things clear for my foggy brain bridges do count? Sorry if this has been asked a million times



The initial bridge(The one that is already placed in your town when you begin) does not count towards your 30, but all others do. Also, if you destroy and rebuild your initial bridge, it will be counted to your 30.


----------



## Schim

Oh nice. I didn't know we could destroy the initial bridge. 

I'm guessing you'll have to have another bridge to do so though?


----------



## Superpenguin

Schim said:


> Oh nice. I didn't know we could destroy the initial bridge.
> 
> I'm guessing you'll have to have another bridge to do so though?



Yeah, I would think so.


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Ah quit yer yappin! YOU'LL SIT THERE AND LET ME BECAUSE YOU WILL LOVE IT 8D
> 
> Ah, a question I have. I know that some projects can only be unlocked by talking to certain villagers. (Gender and personality wise) but is it asked randomly, or do you have to have a certain friendship level with said villager before they request it?



Random.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks! Also, is that cake icon under your name mean its your birthday?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Thanks! Also, is that cake icon under your name mean its your birthday?



Nope. Just bought a cake from the shop.


----------



## Punchyleaf

What does that do? There's a shop here?


----------



## Superpenguin

Loviechu said:


> Thanks! Also, is that cake icon under your name mean its your birthday?





Zen said:


> Nope. Just bought a cake from the shop.


Speaking of random....

Can community projects be placed on the edge of a river or cliff?


----------



## Justin

Loviechu said:


> What does that do? There's a shop here?



You may want to take a read of this thread. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks Justin ^^ that did help a lot haha kinda want to buy everything now >w<


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> Speaking of random....
> 
> Can community projects be placed on the edge of a river or cliff?



Each project has their own spacing limits, so technically, no. But a space or two away from the edge isn't bad


----------



## Drew1234

Since there would be localization, could it be possible for the red Japan tower to be turned into the Eiffel town say for the Europe game?

Just a speculation of course.


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't see why that would be necessary. I mean, I've seen other landmarks as decorations, I don't see why the Tokyo Tower should be changed just because it's Japanese.


----------



## Mary

I really want some floral arches and a geyser.


----------



## Jake

Drew1234 said:


> Since there would be localization, could it be possible for the red Japan tower to be turned into the Eiffel town say for the Europe game?
> 
> Just a speculation of course.



Well the box art is pretty much the same as Japan for NA and EU and they both have the red Tokyo tower so I dont see why it would change


----------



## HoennMaster

Superpenguin said:


> The initial bridge(The one that is already placed in your town when you begin) does not count towards your 30, but all others do. Also, if you destroy and rebuild your initial bridge, it will be counted to your 30.



So glad we can demolish that initial bridge. I hate those grey stone bridges.


----------



## Saracrossing

Reason number 5000 that I love this game and fandom; All the people are really nice and friendly to each other and we all help each other out and have fun together. This game helps bring so many people together and its just amazing how nice we all are to others and in general..


----------



## Jake

I've begun updating the first page with english names, and have requested the title be changed to 'Public Works Projects'

pretty sure I forgot one or something so if I've forgotten please let me know


----------



## bootie101

Does anyone know if the stadium light actually lights up at nighttime?


----------



## Jake

I'd assume so?


----------



## Mary

Drew1234 said:


> Since there would be localization, could it be possible for the red Japan tower to be turned into the Eiffel town say for the Europe game?
> 
> Just a speculation of course.



I doubt it. Japanese furniture was left in in all the other games.


----------



## Sakura0901

Just wondering if anyone had a picture for a fence? Its a fenced in area that people can use for flowers or item exchange? I've been looking but can't find it


----------



## Mint

bootie101 said:


> Does anyone know if the stadium light actually lights up at nighttime?



They do light up at nighttime.  ^^


----------



## Superpenguin

Sakura0901 said:


> Just wondering if anyone had a picture for a fence? Its a fenced in area that people can use for flowers or item exchange? I've been looking but can't find it



Did you bother taking a look at the 3rd post?
http://s722.photobucket.com/user/JN0254/media/84-1_zpsaa5335dd.jpg.html


----------



## Sakura0901

Superpenguin said:


> Did you bother taking a look at the 3rd post?
> http://s722.photobucket.com/user/JN0254/media/84-1_zpsaa5335dd.jpg.html


1. Please don't be mean
2.Yes i did and i looked through the photo bucket account and it wasn't there.


----------



## Sora

Sakura0901 said:


> 1. Please don't be mean
> 2.Yes i did and i looked through the photo bucket account and it wasn't there.



I just checked and the link still works.


----------



## New leaf 180

Remember start cheap.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Doesn't Club444/101 count as a facility? (or even a project? I swear somewhere said you pay for it at the train station like the others)

Also, do we know which you start off with and which need to be requested/unlocked? Or do you start off with a random selection?


----------



## Jake

Jinglefruit said:


> Doesn't Club444/101 count as a facility? (or even a project? I swear somewhere said you pay for it at the train station like the others)
> 
> Also, do we know which you start off with and which need to be requested/unlocked? Or do you start off with a random selection?



Nope. You don't have to pay for it. It's unlocked by filling out the petition for Shrunk then he'll open up the club, it doesn't cost any bells so it isn't a community project/public works project 

I'm 99% sure everyone starts off with the same selection, and the rest need to be unlocked. I'll probably update this when the game releases in English since yeah I really can't be bothered doing it right now - actually I might do it sometime in the coming weeks idno


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jake. said:


> Nope. You don't have to pay for it. It's unlocked by filling out the petition for Shrunk then he'll open up the club, it doesn't cost any bells so it isn't a community project/public works project
> 
> I'm 99% sure everyone starts off with the same selection, and the rest need to be unlocked. I'll probably update this when the game releases in English since yeah I really can't be bothered doing it right now - actually I might do it sometime in the coming weeks idno



Oh awesome, so we have to interpret it as Shrunk happens to own this building and doesn't know what to do with it. xP

Okay, thanks Jake. That was one thing I haven't really seen any definite answers for yet. - probably due to the confusion of random unlocks meaning everyone has different stuff. May as well wait until it releases, then you'll have guide books to check all the information and translations.


----------



## Kaijudomage

I'd hate to lose a free public work as the original bridge doesn't count towards the 30 limit, but I really want 3 wooden suspension bridges, oh well. C'est la vie....


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I'm going to keep the original bridge and have a brick bridge near the cafe area and have a wooden suspension bridge near the park area.


----------



## Haihappen

I think I will build 3 traditional japanese bridges


----------



## Superpenguin

I am having two of the wood suspensions and one Japanese.


----------



## Zen

Kaijudomage said:


> I'd hate to lose a free public work as the original bridge doesn't count towards the 30 limit, but I really want 3 wooden suspension bridges, oh well. C'est la vie....





JimmyJacobAC said:


> I'm going to keep the original bridge and have a brick bridge near the cafe area and have a wooden suspension bridge near the park area.





Haihappen said:


> I think I will build 3 traditional japanese bridges





Superpenguin said:


> I am having two of the wood suspensions and one Japanese.





Just remember, the neighbors won't request new bridges if you have all 3 built. Have 2 until you get the one you want


----------



## Kaijudomage

Zen said:


> Just remember, the neighbors won't request new bridges if you have all 3 built. Have 2 until you get the one you want



Oh, that's good to know.
If you have 3 and knock one down, will villagers start asking again?
Also, are the bridges tied to specific villager personalities? If so, which ones?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Am I the only person who intends on only having 1 bridge? I never get extras built as it makes the town feel smaller, and I like having to walk across more of the town to reach stuff.


----------



## Anna

I'm not going to read through 24 pages, so I'm sorry if this has already been said but does anyone know how to get the bee hive?


----------



## Sam

Anna said:


> I'm not going to read through 24 pages, so I'm sorry if this has already been said but does anyone know how to get the bee hive?



It's not actually a bee hive, it's an instrument shelter and it predicts the weather for the near future.


----------



## Anna

Sam said:


> It's not actually a bee hive, it's an instrument shelter and it predicts the weather for the near future.


 what?! Mind blown.


----------



## Zen

Kaijudomage said:


> Oh, that's good to know.
> If you have 3 and knock one down, will villagers start asking again?
> Also, are the bridges tied to specific villager personalities? If so, which ones?



Yes they will. And thanks to Liquefy, here is the list for bridge personality requirements 



> ...Stone Bridge - 128,000 bells
> Fishing Bridge - 128,000 bells
> Brick Bridge - 224,000 bells (suggested by any villager)
> Modern Bridge - 224,000 bells (suggested by any villager)
> Japanese-Style Bridge - 298,000 bells (suggested by Cranky male villager)
> Fairytale Bridge - 298,000 bells (suggested by Peppy female villager)






Jinglefruit said:


> Am I the only person who intends on only having 1 bridge? I never get extras built as it makes the town feel smaller, and I like having to walk across more of the town to reach stuff.



It sounds good in theory, but it really depends on layout. I could have done with 2 bridges, but after having all 3, it doesn't feel as right. I love having that quick run flow to my town. But then again, I picked a damn nice layout to facilitate having 3 bridges.




Anna said:


> I'm not going to read through 24 pages, so I'm sorry if this has already been said but does anyone know how to get the bee hive?





Sam said:


> It's not actually a bee hive, it's an instrument shelter and it predicts the weather for the near future.



Indeed. It's called a Stevenson Screen.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Zen said:


> It sounds good in theory, but it really depends on layout. I could have done with 2 bridges, but after having all 3, it doesn't feel as right. I love having that quick run flow to my town. But then again, I picked a damn nice layout to facilitate having 3 bridges.



Yeah, I've spent a lot of time considering my future map layout, I hope to have the top bit be able to have one long main path curving round from train station to my house, and then have my house near the side entrance to the beach, so I can take the beach as a direct route round to dock and shops.


----------



## Superpenguin

At first I really hated the solar panel. Now I really want it in my town though.


----------



## HoennMaster

Zen said:


> Just remember, the neighbors won't request new bridges if you have all 3 built. Have 2 until you get the one you want



I didn't plan on having all three right away, but thanks for the info! That is great to know.

I personally want a Fairytale bridge in the center of town as the main bridge, a wooden bridge near the cafe area and a Japanese bridge where the fruit orchards would be.


----------



## New leaf 180

Have a mixture of all the personalities to unlock all the projects.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Hmm, what's this Natural Wealth & Quality of life for the village, does this pertain to a perfect town status and what public works can help or hinder it?

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Community+Projects

Funny that the garbage can (that gets rid of garbage) is worse than the oil drill..... :|


----------



## DorsalAxe

Does the garbage can function similarly to the 'ol Recycle Bin (big menu with spaces for items), or do you simply select an item to go in, and that's it?


----------



## Sam

DorsalAxe said:


> Does the garbage can function similarly to the 'ol Recycle Bin (big menu with spaces for items), or do you simply select an item to go in, and that's it?



I think once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## Wilemina

once you have to maximum of 30 community projects in place.  I take it you can remove the ones to have to build different ones?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Wilemina said:


> once you have to maximum of 30 community projects in place.  I take it you can remove the ones to have to build different ones?



*public works projects

And yes, you may remove projects that aren't buildings or upgrades.


----------



## Wilemina

nice!!


----------



## AL64

By the way, is it written somewhere, or do you have to count how many projects you have ? (before it tells you that you can't build anything because you already have 30)


----------



## oath2order

I think you'd have to count.


----------



## Shadow Roxas

Couple Questions.

Is there a completed list of how many of each project can be built? I've searched through part of this topic and there are some but not all projects. For example, can I have 2 fountains? 

Also is there a complete list of community projects that don't count towards your 30 limit? Again, I've seen some given but I don't know them all. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jake

Shadow Roxas said:


> Couple Questions.
> 
> Is there a completed list of how many of each project can be built? I've searched through part of this topic and there are some but not all projects. For example, can I have 2 fountains?
> 
> Also is there a complete list of community projects that don't count towards your 30 limit? Again, I've seen some given but I don't know them all.
> 
> Thanks!



1) I can't answer
2) Anything under the 'facilities' section doesn't count


----------



## Cottonball

Im going to have the Modern Train station! It's so pretty~ 

Can't wait to unlock everything!


----------



## Jake

HQ photos of the Round and Square Topiary's have been added, and I now think everything is complete, image wise - I just need English names now


----------



## Smoke

As far as I, and my two years of Japanese education, are concerned, in regards to "Artistic Statue", "まわる" means "around" and "アート" would be art. When combined, the two make "Art Around" or "Art Turns and Turns". It's a bit confusing. Sorry if this was of no use haha.


----------



## oath2order

Cottonball said:


> Im going to have the Modern Train station! It's so pretty~
> 
> Can't wait to unlock everything!



Aye, same here


----------



## AL64

So, US and European players will have to wait until september (grass day) to get the topiraries. Am I right ?


----------



## oath2order

AL64 said:


> So, US and European players will have to wait until september (grass day) to get the topiraries. Am I right ?



yup.


----------



## kittycate

Do you guys think they will add any new community works for NA/EU release? Or take any away?


----------



## Byngo

I don't see anything new being added... And I really hope nothing is taken away... Especially the Japanese items!


----------



## Jake

kittycate said:


> Do you guys think they will add any new community works for NA/EU release? Or take any away?



at first I thought they might, but we've heard nothing about it so I doubt it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Can you go in the hot spring?


----------



## Namurashi

Is there a way to get villagers to suggest stuff?


----------



## Nooblord

Nope, can't go in the hot spring. And I think streetpass increases your chance of villagers suggesting items because they'll mention seeing something in another town.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Yes, the more you dream about other towns and visit other towns with certain projects the bigger the chance of it being requested.


----------



## Chrissy

If you are still looking for English name confirmation, Wisteria is known as *Wisteria Trellis*, suggested to me by a female uchi villager. As for the Illumination Tower is known as either the Illuminated Tree or Illumination Tree (I think the first one), suggested by a peppy female villager. 

I hope I was able to help!


----------



## Stevey Queen

I asked this in another thread and got completely ignored. So I will ask here.

Does the campsite count toward the 30 project limit?


----------



## Divergent

I got the Wisteria Trellis requested today. I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Aurynn

Plastic bench in masterpost is called blue bench ingame


----------



## Nooblord

So far my villagers have requested:
flower bed
drinking fountain
jungle gym
zen clock
balloon arch
fire pit
camping cot
stone tablet
illuminated heart
wind turbine

The projects I really want are:
wisteria
bell tower
bus stop
hand pump or water pump, don't remember what it's called
flower arch
torch
billboard
tire bench
and that fountain statue


----------



## Cedrochsi

I have a question. When building Public Works Projects will they automatically demolish trees? Like say I wanted to build something but there were trees around, would it get rid of the trees for me or would I have to chop them down myself?


----------



## Nooblord

It'll get rid of the trees for you.
Might want to collect the fruit if they're fruit trees.


----------



## History

Anyone got a town with a police station? I REALLY want one!


----------



## Janna

I have a police station, it's pretty cool. :3 Built my Reset Center yesterday and today I'm funding the water well.


----------



## History

Janna said:


> I have a police station, it's pretty cool. :3 Built my Reset Center yesterday and today I'm funding the water well.


What's your dream code?


----------



## Superpenguin

History said:


> Anyone got a town with a police station? I REALLY want one!



I have the Police Station.


----------



## AnimeGamer

thanks this really helps ALOT


----------

